# Connected Home Adapter



## iwatchtv (Sep 10, 2013)

When they installed DirecTV, the installer put in a DCA2SR0-01, "Connected home adapter". It plugged in to my router and then went in to the coax system.

I had a lightning strike that damaged some network stuff. The on-demand features of the HR34 box I had stopped worked, and when I went to Network settings it said it wasn't connected to the internet. So I figured this adapter was damaged.

So I took out the adapter and put ethernet in to HR34, and everything worked fine.

The reason I am asking is because I had run an ethernet line to where the HR34 is prior to DirecTV coming out, because I figued the box would need it (or could use it). But the installed decided to install this "Connected Home Adapter". Why do that if I had run the ethernet?

WIth the connected home adapter out, my HR34 and 2 x H25 still all seem to work fine.

Any tips on why install it in the first place?


----------



## otaliema (Aug 9, 2012)

The connected home adapter is just a more stable way to connect the system in most cases if your working fine with out it, run with out it. The D* system recognizes that you have a internet connection due to being installed previously. 
Just put in a drawer and keep it safe if you ever have a tech come out for another reason you can ask to have it replaced at that time.


----------



## iwatchtv (Sep 10, 2013)

otaliema said:


> The connected home adapter is just a more stable way to connect the system in most cases if your working fine with out it, run with out it. The D* system recognizes that you have a internet connection due to being installed previously.
> Just put in a drawer and keep it safe if you ever have a tech come out for another reason you can ask to have it replaced at that time.


Thanks for the input. So does that device just interface with the HR34 or does it have anything to do with the H25's?


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

The device is an adapter that bridges the ethernet traffic on the coax network to your home network. The HR34 actually has this bridge built into it, which is why you were able to plug the Ethernet cable into it and it worked fine.

- Merg


----------



## otaliema (Aug 9, 2012)

Perfect answer Merg.
The main reason I can think of that the tech put the adapter in is that when the HR34's first came out software bugs would cause the built in bridge to be inconsistent so techs to prevent roll backs would install the adapter and prevent the problem in the first place. Now I understand the software bug(s) causing that problem have been repaired and so it's not necessary anymore.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

Perfect answer Merg.
The main reason I can think of that the tech put the adapter in is that when the HR34's first came out software bugs would cause the built in bridge to be inconsistent so techs to prevent roll backs would install the adapter and prevent the problem in the first place. Now I understand the software bug(s) causing that problem have been repaired and so it's not necessary anymore.


That was part of the reason. Mostly though, it was that the techs thought the HR34 behaved the same way as the HR24, in that if an Ethernet cable was plugged in it would disable the internal DECA.


- Merg

Sent from my iPhone using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## iwatchtv (Sep 10, 2013)

The Merg said:


> That was part of the reason. Mostly though, it was that the techs thought the HR34 behaved the same way as the HR24, in that if an Ethernet cable was plugged in it would disable the internal DECA.


This tech even went as far as to plug an empty ethernet jack in to the ethernet port on the back of the HR34, as a reminder not to use it. This was a year ago. I am guessing he was thinking along the lines that you guys were.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

otaliema said:


> Perfect answer Merg.
> The main reason I can think of that the tech put the adapter in is that when the HR34's first came out software bugs would cause the built in bridge to be inconsistent so techs to prevent roll backs would install the adapter and prevent the problem in the first place. Now I understand the software bug(s) causing that problem have been repaired and so it's not necessary anymore.


Not quite. Major real reason to connect the CCK when there is a Ethernet near the Genie, is installers DO NOT get pay to connect ethernet they do get pay to connect the CCK. second reason, DirecTV says so.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

iwatchtv said:


> This tech even went as far as to plug an empty ethernet jack in to the ethernet port on the back of the HR34, as a reminder not to use it. This was a year ago. I am guessing he was thinking along the lines that you guys were.


No, the empty RJ45 was installed by DirecTV I guess to prevent dust built up. Now they have a rubber cap


----------



## otaliema (Aug 9, 2012)

peds48 said:


> Not quite. Major real reason to connect the CCK when there is a Ethernet near the Genie, is installers DO NOT get pay to connect ethernet they do get pay to connect the CCK. second reason, DirecTV says so.


You said it not me


----------



## iwatchtv (Sep 10, 2013)

peds48 said:


> Not quite. Major real reason to connect the CCK when there is a Ethernet near the Genie, is installers DO NOT get pay to connect ethernet they do get pay to connect the CCK. second reason, DirecTV says so.





peds48 said:


> No, the empty RJ45 was installed by DirecTV I guess to prevent dust built up. Now they have a rubber cap


Great info, thanks!


----------

